# Raleigh R700



## Mikeymikes (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone know anything about this bike? I've done some research. Seems like its an '01-'03 or somewhat around that area. My tenant gave it to my boss and he doesn't even use it. So depending on what you guys think, maybe I'll take it off his hands and actually use it. If it's worth taking, of course.

Pedal Pushers Online | A Raleigh R700 Road Bike reviewed as an excellent mid-level race bike.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

It is a good ride assuming you get it for a good price(<$200) and good condition. May want to put 25mm tires on it because that was a stiff frame.


----------

